# Getting a tiny 3pound chihuhua!were to look!? x



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all,not posted in a while. x
Was just wondering how do you get a tiny chihuhua pup?
My biggest is 4.5 lb and my 8month old one is bit smaller,but how do you tell with the online adverts if a pup is goin to be 2lb/3lb?

I'm looking for a girl pup whats about 3lb which looks kinda likes bellalunas!! All the adverts online just say teacup but I thought their was no such thing as a teacup!
And all the ones that says teacup are priced over a £1000 pounds!And any what are cheaper seem to be bigger :/

Is it possible to get one for around £800 like my other 2 or are the "teacup" ones what I need to look at and pay crazy prices:/ I just dont want to spend a fortune and get one that grows up to be same as my other two lol becuase I might as well have got a cheaper one lol.Is their a way to tell how big they are gunna get from a pup.

P/s if anyone has a 2lb/3 can you state how much you paid and what was they advertised as "teacup" .. I recently went on holiday and this man had the tinest 2lb girl sat in his bum bag!! And I just fell in love lol x thanks


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought they were advertised as Micro Chihuahuas..... although theres no such thing.

There are a lot of con people out there, who advertise their chihuahuas as micro or teacup but in actual fact are not....

The only way you will be able to tell is by visiting the breeder and viewing the mum and dad


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to say look for one that has a 2lb/3lb mom and dad and ask about past puppies weights as adults people here in Canada post the smaller ones for more also


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Best thing you can do is find a reputable breeder that has been breeding for years and established their lines. This type of breeder would know their lines and be able to tell you how big their pups are going to be.

There are all kinds of breeder tools out there to get you to buy their Chis and that is what this lingo is, a breeders tool describing what a smaller Chi but at the same time that really cannot be guaranteed. Looking at the parents and grandparents and the bone structure of the pup can help a bit but you still never know. I have seen runts of the litters get larger than the biggest pups of the litter when full grown.

Please keep in mind though that the smaller the pup comes with much more responsibility and possible health issues.

Good luck


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

mcsmichelles said:


> I thought they were advertised as Micro Chihuahuas..... although theres no such thing.
> 
> There are a lot of con people out there, who advertise their chihuahuas as micro or teacup but in actual fact are not....
> 
> The only way you will be able to tell is by visiting the breeder and viewing the mum and dad


^^^ Exactly!!! Size is normally a genetic thing, as said above, try to view the parents.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Small chi may mean big problems*

The breeder often uses a size chart to advertise their chis.
The weight at 6 weeks is used to project adult size.
Chihuahua puppy growth chart...

Oh you bet they use "teacup" or "micro chi" and other slang
labels to snag potential buyers! I saw a regular color tiny
chi offered for $3000 USD on a BYB Mill ad site because the
chi was indeed very tiny for its age.Beware though as it could
be a red flag for heart defects or other congenital probs.
Make sure you get a good health certificate in writing.
Also a lot of tiny chis have bad knees too(my new goofy vets opinion).


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone would want a dog that small, lolly is 2.9lbs and scares me to death some times. I would much prefer a bigger chi. I would steer clear of breeders selling anything to do with micro and tea cup. Why don't you contact the bcc, a lot of show breeders sell bitches quite cheap that are to small to breed from.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't get it either no offense but it seems like she will be an accessory why on earth would you want to add another dog that may get hurt easily remember as puppies they are extremely small if they're going to be a 3lb adult you get probes with hypoglycaemia etc and need to be vvv careful with health problems

Also weight means nothing some 3lb dogs have longer legs and will be bigger than a 5lb dog to look at I personally would much prefer a 5lb dog whose bred to standard so has lovely short legs! 

If you go to byb you'll end up paying above the odds for a tiny dog! I know lotus breeder just ha a vvvb tiny boy and sold him for £600 I think


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your oppions guys and help.I got my other two off of deleted... and I know their are alot of scams! Its hard to find a reptuable breeder who sells them which are tiny!! I've seen some which say they breed on deleted... but charging prices like£ 3000 ect and I wouldnt pay that lol. I guess its just lookin around and viewing the parents ect.Just lots of scams and silly prices. What is bcc??

Does anyone no of any breeders in the uk? Also everyone on here who has a tiny one have the paid thousands?It seems long haired you can get at resonable prices and some short haired but any what are small are crazy! xx


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

My Chihuahua was advertised on deleted... but he according to the Chihuahua weight chart will be a 4lb chihuahua.

Bcc is British Chihuahua Club I think

Dont know about prices, My chi was fairly cheap as his mum is a lc and his dad is a sc


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please do not use names of puppy sites (sites where you find dogs and puppies for sale).

Also if you would like to know if anyone has a puppy for sale please ask this in the Buyers and Sellers area.

Thanks ;-)


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

My bitch was from a fantastic breeder who owns a fair amount of champions and breeds to standards, lolly has one brother who is that same size and another brother and sister who are standard size chi's and they were all the same litter. I don't think breeders get a whole litter of tinys they just get the odd one or two. And I payed nothing like what these idiots are charging on these web sites (and she has qualified for crufts every year she's been showing too) 
Talk to the british chihuahua club.


* sorry edited out the web site lol  x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Looking at parents and using the Chihuahua Growth charts are not necessarily going to gauge size. Different size parents can throw differents sized Chihuahuas, this is why it is so important for you to use someone that has been breeding to better the breed for years and has established their lines and would know what their known bitches and studs will produce and even that can sometimes be off. These breeders have can eye their pups and give a pretty good guess and most like to keep them longer as to give a more accurate adult size. Also the growth charts are old and there is so much over breeding that they are not all that accurate these days. Most people on here will tell you that their dogs did not follow the charts at all.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont think that any _responsible_ breeder would deliberately breed for a pup who will only reach 2lbs full grown. When they do have them, it isnt intentional and certainly wouldnt be advertised online as charting at 2 lbs-that would only attract the exact opposite type of home that a good breeder wants for their dogs. 
All the ads you see online for "micros" or "teacups" are from profit-driven breeders who are either deliberately trying to deceive people to drive up their prices or, worse, dont even have enough knowledge of the breed to know that such sizes dont exist chihuahuas. 
As has already been mentioned, dogs this tiny, particularly when theyre the product of an irresponsible breeding program, are very vulnerable to injury and likely to experience a host of medical problems. More than likely though is that the pup isnt really any smaller than your average chi anyway. 
I know I should bite my tongue, but frankly Im really horrified by your post. Your ONLY criteria for a new puppy is size and price?! I didnt see you mention health or quality at all! All you wanted to know from the owners of tiny chis was how much they paid! Not are they healthy, have you had any problems, how is caring for a dog this small more challenging, etc. I dont judge anyone for having or wanting a chi that small, but that should NEVER be your only criteria! Im sure those here with the teeniest chis would say theyd love them just as dearly if they were five lbs not 2...I get the impression you would be disappointed!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want a dog that small, lolly is 2.9lbs and scares me to death some times. I would much prefer a bigger chi. I would steer clear of breeders selling anything to do with micro and tea cup. Why don't you contact the bcc, a lot of show breeders sell bitches quite cheap that are to small to breed from.


I agree. I almost feel turned off when I see a Chi site selling "Teacup" Chis because I don't really think it's fair to lable them that size when you're not really sure how big or little they will be. A friend of a friend got a teacup Chi and payed for the name too...her Chi isn't teacup at all. He's bigger than Kizzie. I think they are cute but I would feel scared to have such a tiny dog I think I'd be extra over protective lol


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

No I wouldnt be disapointed but I fell in love with one I saw that was tiny and I want a new pup eitherway I just want one that is smaller seen as I have two normal size ones! I wouldnt love a 3pound one more than my bigger two it would just be diffrent!

And Im obviously not going to buy a sick/poor quality dog just becuase its small!!!But once I find a small one then I will look into its health/quality.

My older two are very well looked after.I only asked about price to see if its normal that they are priced at £3000 and other crazy prices.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That price is perfectly normal for crap breeders who are breeding for size and profit only. They are NOT what you should expect to pay for a quality chi pup from an excellent breeder.
I dont mean to suggest that your other dogs arent looked after. If it were me Id be looking at health and quality, and then maybe at size. NOT the other way around, but to each their own. 
If you search through online ads for the smallest pup you can get, you are almost certainly going to end up with a sickly/poor quality pup, even though it isnt your intention.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Also if they are tiny if the breeder is worth ts salt you should get it around the 5-6 month. Age anything younger and I would walk away


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Every one I know with a small pup wished they were bigger lol ay sarah! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BambiHilton said:


> Hi all,not posted in a while. x
> Was just wondering how do you get a tiny chihuhua pup?
> My biggest is 4.5 lb and my 8month old one is bit smaller,but how do you tell with the online adverts if a pup is goin to be 2lb/3lb?
> 
> ...


There is no real "way" to get a tiny. Not if you are getting a puppy under 6 months. Even at 6 months you can still realistically expect another 1 lb. of growth. Going by the parents do not always tell you everything either. Even well known lines will throw a variety of sizes. Since it's genetics, you can't really know for sure until they are about 18 months old what their full growth size will be. You will read tons of things around the net, and not much of it is true. Sadly to say, many many breeders won't even tell you the truth. They advertise "tiny" pups coming from "tiny" parents. The "tiny" parents are indeed tiny, but they will tell you that Mom weighs 3 lbs., Dad 2.5 lbs. I'm just using that as an example. It is highly doubtful that anyone is breeding that size of a Chi. The Mom wouldn't even likely survive the pregnancy and birth. A 3 lb. adult Chi is itty bitty, and a mere puppy themselves. Very fragile. Certainly not getting pregnant and giving birth. Honestly, the reason you don't see many "tinies" is because there aren't many. That's why most breeders ask so much for them. People will pay crazy, crazy prices to have one. So they become a "cash ticket." Once in a blue moon a good breeder will have a pup that ends up being 2 to 3 lbs. grown. And when they do they most likely will not be selling the pup to just anyone. Certainly not in an ad. They will normally either keep them, or place them in a home where they know for sure that there are no small children, someone will be home all day, and someone who has had experience. Many times a tiny ends up tiny because of some kind of underlying health issue. So they either pass long before 6 months of age, or don't live long. The medical bills can be outrageous, and a lot of heartbreak. With that said, some tinies are healthy. 

This is a 2 lb. 2 oz. Chi. Full grown (20 months old).



















This is a 3.5 lb. Chi. Full grown (almost 3 years old).



















They are very, very sweet. But also an all day job to care for. Neither were advertised as teacups, and were under $650.

Best wishes.

Oh, wanted to mention. Don't waste your time using the "charts."


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And for the record, I much prefer Chance's size. He is 5 lbs., and is tiny, but not so fragile. He is more like having a dog.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> bred to standard so has lovely short legs!


Which standard is that??

Chihuahua (Smooth Coat) Breed Standard

15-May-06

© The Kennel Club 

A Breed Standard is the guideline which describes the ideal characteristics, temperament and appearance of a breed and ensures that the breed is fit for function. Absolute soundness is essential. Breeders and judges should at all times be careful to avoid obvious conditions or exaggerations which would be detrimental in any way to the health, welfare or soundness of this breed. From time to time certain conditions or exaggerations may be considered to have the potential to affect dogs in some breeds adversely, and judges and breeders are requested to refer to the Kennel Club website for details of any such current issues. If a feature or quality is desirable it should only be present in the right measure.

To view photos of this breed please visit the Kennel Club Picture Library



General Appearance
Small, dainty, compact.

Characteristics
Alert little dog; swift-moving with brisk, forceful action and saucy expression.

Temperament
Gay, spirited and intelligent, neither snappy nor withdrawn.

Head and Skull
Well rounded ‘apple dome’ skull, cheeks and jaws lean, muzzle moderately short, slightly pointed. Definite stop.

Eyes
Large, round, but not protruding; set well apart; centre of eye is on a plane with lowest point of ear and base of stop; dark or ruby. Light eyes in light colours permissible.

Ears
Large, flaring, set on at an angle of approximately 45 degrees; giving breadth between ears. Tipped or broken down highly undesirable.

Mouth
Jaws strong, with a perfect, regular and complete scissor bite, i.e. upper teeth closely overlapping lower teeth and set square to the jaws.

Neck
Slightly arched, medium length.

Forequarters
Shoulders well laid; lean, sloping into slightly broadening support above straight forelegs, set well under chest giving freedom of movement without looseness.

Body
Level back. Body, from point of shoulder to rear point of croup, slightly longer than height at withers. Well sprung ribs, deep brisket.

Hindquarters
Muscular; hocks well let down, with good turn of stifle, well apart, turning neither in nor out.

Feet
Small and dainty, turning neither in nor out; toes well divided but not spread, pads cushioned, fine, strong, flexible pasterns. Neither hare- nor cat-like, nails moderately short.

Tail
Medium length, set high, carried up and over back (sickle tail). When moving never tucked under or curled below the topline. Furry, flattish in appearance, broadening slightly in centre and tapering to point.

Gait/Movement
Brisk, forceful action, neither high-stepping nor hackney; good reach without slackness in forequarters, good drive in hindquarters. Viewed from front and behind legs should move neither too close nor too wide, with no turning in or out of feet or pasterns. Topline should remain firm and level when moving.

Coat
Long Coat: soft texture (never coarse or harsh to touch) either flat or slightly wavy. Never tight and curly. Feathering on ears, feet and legs, pants on hindquarters, large ruff on neck desirable. Tail long and full as a plume.
Smooth Coat: smooth, of soft texture, close and glossy, with undercoat and ruff permissible.

Colour
Any colour or mixture of colours but never merle (dapple).

Size
Weight: up to 2.7 kgs (6 lbs), with 1.8 - 2.7 kgs (4 - 6 lbs) preferred.

Faults
Any departure from the foregoing points should be considered a fault and the seriousness with which the fault should be regarded should be in exact proportion to its degree and its effect upon the health and welfare of the dog.

Note
Male animals should have two apparently normal testicles fully descended into the scrotum.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm just sick of people thinkin mine are crossed or saying I thought chihuhuas were smaller! And mine are 4.5 my oldest and about smaller for my 8month old one so dont no what their on about!

Paris Hilton often says tinkerbell was a 3poundd "teacup" which was fair enough as a pup but no she looks about same as my 4.5 one!I think its more down to falling in love this tiny one on holiday and and people comments about thinkin they were smaller thats made me want a tiny one!

I really want a girl who loves cuddles becuase my bruiser just doesnt like cuddles or dressing up or anything lol maybe becuase hes a boy.I think i will just look around no rush and find a healthy good quality girl and not go for a small one maybe about 3.5.4 just a little smaller than my other two but not too small!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paris Hilton's pup is a 4 lb. Chi for the record. And that is TINY! I can't see anyone saying that a 4.5 lb. Chi is big? What did they expect, a Hamster?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Im not trolling here believe me.
My point is Breeders are creating 
their own standard.And small chis
are being pimped for more $$$.
Also certain characteristics are
promoted the same way IE:flat faces-short legs-etc.
You might as well breed welsh corgis if thats
what people want.The breeders need to READ
breed standard and stop trying to manipulate it!
Some chis now look like pom crosses.
Im tired of how they deceive new chi potential buyers
with their own opinion.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha louise yes I'd deffo want a bigger one at this age I'd like at least an additional 1/2-1lb by now




Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Which standard is that??
> 
> Chihuahua (Smooth Coat) Breed Standard
> 
> ...


Funny enough I know the standard but it can be interperated differently however from what I've seen the dogs bred to standard and shown have short legs! Long legged chis aren't the standard correct me if I'm wrong?? They tend to be in proportion 

My post was saying if the op wants a tiny dog I wouldn't go by weight I'd go by size as a 3.5lb dog could be 9 inches tall and a 5lb 7.5 inch I know which I'd think would look smaller


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Long legged chis aren't the standard correct me if I'm wrong?? They tend to be in proportion


Sarah, I have always been under the same impression. I know at some point I read here that the length of legs should be in proportion to the length of the body. The body should be slightly longer, but not much and definitely not shorter.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Which standard is that??
> Level back. Body, from point of shoulder to rear point of croup, slightly longer than height at withers.


its says it there a lot of chihuahuas are square looking because there legs are to long. There legs should be shorter than the length of there body. I'm sure she didn't mean daxi short haha


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> There is no real "way" to get a tiny. Not if you are getting a puppy under 6 months. Even at 6 months you can still realistically expect another 1 lb. of growth. Going by the parents do not always tell you everything either. Even well known lines will throw a variety of sizes. Since it's genetics, you can't really know for sure until they are about 18 months old what their full growth size will be. You will read tons of things around the net, and not much of it is true. Sadly to say, many many breeders won't even tell you the truth. They advertise "tiny" pups coming from "tiny" parents. The "tiny" parents are indeed tiny, but they will tell you that Mom weighs 3 lbs., Dad 2.5 lbs. I'm just using that as an example. It is highly doubtful that anyone is breeding that size of a Chi. The Mom wouldn't even likely survive the pregnancy and birth. A 3 lb. adult Chi is itty bitty, and a mere puppy themselves. Very fragile. Certainly not getting pregnant and giving birth. Honestly, the reason you don't see many "tinies" is because there aren't many. That's why most breeders ask so much for them. People will pay crazy, crazy prices to have one. So they become a "cash ticket." Once in a blue moon a good breeder will have a pup that ends up being 2 to 3 lbs. grown. And when they do they most likely will not be selling the pup to just anyone. Certainly not in an ad. They will normally either keep them, or place them in a home where they know for sure that there are no small children, someone will be home all day, and someone who has had experience. Many times a tiny ends up tiny because of some kind of underlying health issue. So they either pass long before 6 months of age, or don't live long. The medical bills can be outrageous, and a lot of heartbreak. With that said, some tinies are healthy.
> 
> They are very, very sweet. But also an all day job to care for. Neither were advertised as teacups, and were under $650.
> 
> ...


Well said, T. Miss Jade and Gia are such lovely wee examples of tiny chis


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no idea why you are fixated on a 'teacup' chihuahua for.
Yes they are precious, but so are all chihuahua's regardless of size.
My boy (who i'm picking up thursday :hello1 is 6.5lbs at 16months and he is small! I cannot imagine having a dog smaller than him. I'd be a nervous wreck if I had a 3lb chi!

Following the likes of Paris Hilton isn't a good idea and if I didn't know better i'd say you want one for the wrong reasons.

As already mentioned, avoid any ads that mention the words 'teacup' or 'micro' etc. A chihuahua is a chihuahua regardless of size. There is no 'standard' or 'miniature' varieties etc.

Tiny puppies/dogs are alot of work as TLI said. They need extra special care with them being so tiny. They are often not very well bred or suffer horrid defects/health problems with them being so small.

Just look for a good breeder and meet the pups parents. You will probably find a pup you'll fall in love with.

But at the end of the day does size matter that much? Whether its 3lb or 6lb?
As long as it is happy and healthy and a chihuahua.
After all its the breed we are all in love with what-ever shape or size they come in x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Well said!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> But at the end of the day does size matter that much? Whether its 3lb or 6lb?
> As long as it is happy and healthy and a chihuahua.
> After all its the breed we are all in love with what-ever shape or size they come in x


Well said. My first Chi ever is my 8 year old Shayley....I always thought Chis were a certain size but Shayley is a big Chi with short legs and longer body. She looks mixed to some people because she's not the "Taco Bell dog's twin". Every Chi is going to be different they come in all different looks! As long as Shayley is happy and healthy that's all I want! I love my little Chis even though they both are black, they look nothing a like when you really compare them.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Do use caution if you are set on a 3# chihuahua, Zoey is 4.2# and she has TONS of health issues due to her size, poor breeding etc. Her molera is the size of a quarter or larger we have to be VERY careful with her so she doesn't hit her head on this which causes an instant seizure or causes her to pass out. Both of which are scary events. While there can be healthy smaller chihuahua's that size, a lot of responsible breeders do not sell pups that small until they are full grown, some won't sell them that small at all. I have a friend who had a 3# pup who died suddenly when she was about 9 months old. It was terribly heart breaking for her to lose Sadie that way.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

As long as you love them, who gives a rats patootey what people say? Will you love them more if they weigh 3 lbs.? If so, you have them for all the wrong reasons! My Chancey Bear is just as much the love of my life as are the girls. I would not change him for the World. And to me, as a very small person myself, find him tiny! I don't get why people have this notion that 5 lbs. is big? I don't know what 5 lb. Chi they are seeing, but they certainly are NOT big! My buddy is no bigger than a bag of sugar! How is that big??? Gee whiz!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> Well said, T. Miss Jade and Gia are such lovely wee examples of tiny chis


Thank you!  I love my teensy girls, but they are a lot of work! Nothing like having a "regular" doggie.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great conversation and good points here guys! Just wanted to add that if I were looking for a smaller chi, I would get the puppy with a contingency! I would want bile acid tests done on the puppy within normal range before it was a done deal. Liver shunts can often be the cause of small size. Along with heart problems. They are tiny because they are ILL. Sure there are healthy little ones (T's being a great example), but many of the tinies are small for a reason. Because they have a health problem, failure to thrive, hypoglycemia, etc. 

If I had my heart set on a tiny, I would be looking for one that was at least 5 months old and still very small. Brody was 2 pounds at 12 weeks and just a bitty!! Now he is 5 pounds. Perfect size for us, but I can't even imagine him staying that size he was when we got him. 

If the puppy you are looking at is over a pound at 8-10 weeks, then I'd guess it would NOT be a tiny when full grown. 

I think the weight chart is off by at least a pound and maybe more on its estimation. 

My best advice would be to find a reputable breeder who shows her chi's and does health testing. She may end up having a nice girl that is too small to show or breed and that she has kept - hoping for her to grow! That would be a great way to get a small one. I would steer clear of any puppy sites and their dubious marketing ploys to get people to buy a small puppy and then have it grow to a normal size. You will have a much less chance of disappointment by going to a reputable breeder who health tests and shows her dogs rather than just a backyard breeder.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> I have no idea why you are fixated on a 'teacup' chihuahua for.
> Yes they are precious, but so are all chihuahua's regardless of size.
> My boy (who i'm picking up thursday :hello1 is 6.5lbs at 16months and he is small! I cannot imagine having a dog smaller than him. I'd be a nervous wreck if I had a 3lb chi!
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 3 chihuahuas (soon to be 4). I have one that is in the 2 lb range and the other two are in the 4 lb range. I honestly do not see a difference between the three when it comes to size wise. I mean..no matter if your talking 2 lbs or 4 lbs, either of those are smaller than a bag of sugar. 

Having said that, when getting a chi, I'd prefer him or her to be under 5 lbs, but that doesn't mean that he/she will. When I got Sassie she was charting to be around 6 lbs. (using the chart cause she weighed 2 lbs 6 oz at 8 weeks of age) I would have loved her no matter what...but she turned into a 4 lb chi.  I will love Cas as well and no his size isn't guaranteed. His mom is 6 lbs and his dad is 4 lbs. So you can just never tell on the size.

Here is a picture of all three of my chis. IMO, you can't really tell which one is 2 lbs and which 2 are 4 lbs by looking. 










I think your right on the money when it comes to your chihuahua. A 4 1/2 lb chi is a perfect sized chi.

As for getting a smaller size...I think it depends on who is breeding who to whom. Willow came from a normal sized litter, she just happened to be the smallest one.
Here is Willow with her normal sized brother. When I got her at 12 weeks she weighed 1 lb 2 oz.










Good luck in your quest. I think it's more important to love the chihuahua your going to get and not worry about their size or what other folks say.

Ps. Willow was not advertised at "small, teacup, or micro". Just as a plain "long coat chihuahua" and I was not charged a higher price due to her size.

pss...Aries is my cuddler and he weighs 4 lbs 5 oz.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good points made here already.
I will add in response to your wanting a dog that will cuddle more.
Who says a teeny will want more cuddles than a 5lb or more one?
That is to do with personality not size.
My boy Dillon is 5lb and a wee boy by the way..... and he loves loves loves cuddles and to be near me, mind you so do my girls, but they dont need to actually snuggle me like he does, so they are all different.
He actually wraps himself round my neck for a cuddle or sits on my shoulder.lol

Anyway i think you will be lucky to find a teeny from a decent breeder, especially looking at ads online.
Those ones nearly always say T-cup which we all know is a bunch of nonsense and like you say askin crazy prices, when they dont even have a clue what size the dog will be.
Folk like that will see you comin, if the first question out your mouth is will this pup be teeny or not?, then they will try to rip you off big time and tell lies.
All chis are small dogs it's the smallest breed in the world.

Folk are always oohin and ahhin over how small my dogs are when we are out and about and they are all in the 5lb mark.
8lb and up is still a realy small dog aswell.
I wouldnt have cared if mine had been bigger or smaller in lbs, they would still have been as spoiled and loved as they are now, cause they are amazing wee dogs.
I didnt care as long as they were chihuahuas.
Not that i am sayin you dont love yours mind.

I also dont think the folk on here that have the smaller ones set out to look for that, i could be wrong.

Size really shouldnt matter in my book anyway.
It is quite scary these days in general that some folk do set out looking for that and almost like a competition on who has the smallest dog, which to me is just sad. lol
Anyone lookin at yours and askin if a chi is just an idiot or someone who probably has never seen one in the flesh too.

I also feel my dogs are more work than any other i have had, like the huskies etc...that i share with my man.
I am careful with the bigger dogs of course and love them, but i feel more protective and careful in general around the house with the chis. 
Not that i mind that one bit of course.
I do still treat them like dogs, but you know what am sayin?

Sorry for rambling in the end. ha!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

rache said:


> Well said!!!


Thank you



Dragonfly said:


> Well said. My first Chi ever is my 8 year old Shayley....I always thought Chis were a certain size but Shayley is a big Chi with short legs and longer body. She looks mixed to some people because she's not the "Taco Bell dog's twin". Every Chi is going to be different they come in all different looks! As long as Shayley is happy and healthy that's all I want! I love my little Chis even though they both are black, they look nothing a like when you really compare them.


Your chi's are both gorgeous and I love their black colouring.
To me I fell in love with breed. It doesn't matter to me how big they are, what they look like or what colour they are. All that matters is that they are a chihuahua and that they are happy and healthy.

People shouldn't exploit them to breed them so teeny tiny to make money. Its such a shame they still carry such a high price tag 
I'm adopting my boy and although he is free he just couldn't be more perfect.

I always had it in my head I wanted a 'small' chi and used to like Paris Hilton myself, but since growing up and seeing more chi's in the flesh I think you appreciate them as they are so much more.

I wouldnt care if Louie weighed 10lbs, to me he is beautiful and I wouldn't have him any other way


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

BambiHilton said:


> I really want a girl who loves cuddles becuase my bruiser just doesnt like cuddles or dressing up or anything lol maybe becuase hes a boy.I think i will just look around no rush and find a healthy good quality girl and not go for a small one maybe about 3.5.4 just a little smaller than my other two but not too small!


Im so happy you have reconsidered! It is so much more important to get a pup that is healthy than to be solely focused on finding one that will stay super small. If you find an ethical, knowledgeable breeder who happens to have a tiny one available and youre confident youre able to give them the extra care they need then thats another matter. 5, 6 even 7 lb chis are still very small. People are always exclaiming "oh thats the smallest dog Ive ever seen!" and asking if they are "teacup" chis when Im out with my 3, and Reese is my biggest at 7lbs. He and Miley seem massive compared to my 4 month old puppy, but compared to every other dog, even other toy breeds, theyre still very small. If you want to find a pup through the internet, make sure you know what to look for and what to ask the breeder and expect them to ask of you so you can sort out a better one. If you see "micro" or "teacup" or "we breed for tinies" in the ad then skip right over it. I think prices are a little higher there than in the states, but I would only pay over $1000 for a puppy with show potential who came with full rights. If someone is charging well over average, then that is another red flag and you should move on. 
As far as cuddling, Reese is a boy and 7lbs and he has ALWAYS been a cuddler. He is either on my lap, following me around, or snuggled up right next to me whether we are awake or asleep, and he has always been that way. Miley is 8 months now, and about 5ish lbs so far (although she is the same height as Reese, just longer and leaner-another example of how weight and size can be deceptive). She is much more high energy than Reese ever was, always into something, but in the last few months as she has calmed down shes become much more snuggly. Leo isnt much of a cuddler yet, but I expect he will be too when hes a bit older. It really doesnt have anything to do with size or gender. None of mine like clothes though, although they wear coats in the winter and Miley wears a tee or hoodie in cooler weather, under protest


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have always had better luck with my boys when it comes to being mommas boys and cuddlers. I have always heard that in about every breed the females are usually the independent and the males are the dependent, not always the case but I think this is for the most part. I have 5 dogs, 4 breeds, all boys and all are momma's boys that love to be loved 

My little Chibi (the LC) was so hyper as a puppy that he wouldnt stop for a minute to cuddle, now he is the biggest cuddler I have ever had. He will roll over on our shoulder or our chest when laying down and expose his belly and just lay there and be loved


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Daisydoo said:


> Also weight means nothing some 3lb dogs have longer legs and will be bigger than a 5lb dog to look at I personally would much prefer a 5lb dog whose bred to standard so has lovely short legs!


As soon as I read this, I had to respond before reading more posts. Your statement is quite true Sarah! My Britney is 5.6 lbs and has short little legs, even her back feet are about an inch shorter than Butter, and speaking of Butter, she weighs 3.5 lbs and is longer/taller than Britney


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sure the only way to get a 2-3Ib Chi would be to buy it as an adult. Thats the only way you could be sure, but then I dont understand why anyone would want all the stress and worry that would come with it.
I was very glad when Heidi exceeded her parents 3-4Ib weights and ended up at 5Ib. She is now a beautiful girl who manages to be very tall and leggy (or willowy and elegant as I like to think of it!!) yet still looks very tiny.
When I pick her up for cuddles she feels so small and fragile I really couldnt imagine the appeal of a smaller dog. Obviously you love them no matter what the size but as everyone here has said when they are all so small why make it a deciding factor when buying a Chi??


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

A healthy,social.loving chi should be the ultimate goal.
The standard is a guideline for the breed and saying short legs is standard is silly.
Breeders are marketing short legged chis for those who will pay!
But in no way are they standard.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

A dog that small comes with a LOT of healthcare concern - blood sugar, broken and fragile bones etc. 

A good sturdy size 5-6 pounds is just as loveable and can be an actual PET rather than a delicate ornament to look at, not play with.

It's your choice but in the end you should steer clear of non reputable breeders. With a dog that small the healthcare is generally the opposite.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I also agree about not wanting a really tiny chi.. Yes, they are adorable. but after having Maya (who passed away), I wouldn't deliberately go for one that small again. She was so skinny, had a broken leg just from running around and cutting quickly and I was always worrying about her. Bruiser is bigger (hovers between 6-8 pounds...is a 6 now) and Peach is actually seeming to be on the small side (3 pounds at 5 1/2 months). I would ideally like the 4-5 pound size but you also take what you get. Good, solid dogs are my goal iwth temperament and health being the key for me.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Amandarose531 said:


> A good sturdy size 5-6 pounds is just as loveable and can be an actual PET rather than a delicate ornament to look at, not play with.


LOl! Glad Willow can't read...I am amazingly blessed that she is small but mighty and has no health issues and thank goodness is made of sturner stuff and has never had any broken bones. <knock on wood> She plows around this farm like she owns the place.

My Willow:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Maleighchi said:


> LOl! Glad Willow can't read...I am amazingly blessed that she is small but mighty and has no health issues and thank goodness is made of sturner stuff and has never had any broken bones. <knock on wood> She plows around this farm like she owns the place.
> 
> My Willow:


i LOVE your picture. Definitely small but mighty!!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

If you're looking to get a chihuahua from someone who is advertising "tiny" or "micro" dogs, chances are you're looking at paying a great deal more for an inferior animal. Reputable breeders don't promote that they have, or are breeding, tiny or micro chihuahuas. Reputable breeders would shun any such advertising. 

What's a reputable breeder? One who is looking to improve his lines, to breed to standard, to minimize or eliminate health problems by only breeding healthy stock to healthy stock, with no inbreeding. Reputable breeders don't typically have many dogs for sale, because they're more interested in improving their lines, breeding quality dogs for show purposes, and selling puppies is secondary to their overall goal. They're not breeding for profit. 

I have small chihuahuas. Tango was a rescue at 7 1/2 months. He was 2 lb 4 ozs, and I was freaked out by his miniscule size! I bought him a cat collar with a bell, because I was terrified he was going to get stepped on. As an adult, he now weighs 3 lbs 8 ozs, and is slender and frail looking, though actually he's a pretty sturdy dog. I rescued Jazz at 11 weeks. She was 1 lb 4 ozs, and I was immensely grateful I had some experience in chihuahua care because of how small, and how sick, she was. She is 15 months old now, and close to her adult weight. She's 3 lbs 13 ozs, and will probably make it to just over 4 lbs. She's pretty delicate looking too, but again, luckily for me, fairly sturdy. I wasn't looking for a tiny dog, I just wanted to make a difference in the life of a chihuahua who otherwise might not survive. But small dogs are what I ended up with. Frankly, I would have preferred slightly larger dogs. 

They both LOVE to cuddle, but I don't allow them to sleep with me anymore because they've both hurt themselves slightly trying to jump off my bed, and it's not very high to begin with. I have stairs leading up to my couch, because they do these flying leaps off of it otherwise, and more than once they've landed badly. I have to be careful when we go places, because they're always in danger of being stepped on. They burrow under the covers and you can't tell they're there, and I've almost sat on them more times than I like to remember. They don't make nail clippers or grinders small enough to accommodate a tiny chi's tiny feet and nails. Clothes tend to be more expensive in the XXS size, and harder to find. My dogs are adorable, the lights of my life, and I love them and am completely bonded to them, but they're worrisome too. 

Having smaller sized chihuahuas is an extra responsibility, one that I hadn't completely comprehended when I rescued Tango. I knew more with Jazz, but even so, even though I'm dog savvy, and learned everything I could about the breed before I set out to rescue one (and then a second) and I am a very responsible pet owner, still I can tell you honestly I still, even with all my preparation, wasn't fully prepared for the issues that very small dogs present. 

Owning any dog is a responsibility. Owning a very small one is an even bigger responsibility and not to be taken lightly. And mine aren't even THAT small, certainly not as small as some here, but they're still more worry and work than a dog at the higher weight end of the breed standard. 

I think it's only now, after several years' experience with chihuahuas the size of mine, and a lot of mistakes and trial and error which, luckily, my dogs have survived, I think now I could adequately care for a dog smaller than them. And now, now when I'm actually experienced enough to do so, I have NO desire to!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Maleighchi said:


> LOl! Glad Willow can't read...I am amazingly blessed that she is small but mighty and has no health issues and thank goodness is made of sturner stuff and has never had any broken bones. <knock on wood> She plows around this farm like she owns the place.
> 
> My Willow:


Aw bless. She's so cute! Cover your little ears Willow honey! lol 

I would never turn down a Chi that tiny if she happen to be that way, but I wouldn't go looking for one so tiny. I just feel like I'd be super over protective more than I am with these girls and that would be too much. Maybe it wouldn't be that way really but maybe it's just in my head that it would be.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> Owning any dog is a responsibility. Owning a very small one is an even bigger responsibility and not to be taken lightly. And mine aren't even THAT small, certainly not as small as some here, but they're still more worry and work than a dog at the higher weight end of the breed standard.


Amen to that! You have to watch them like a hawk
insde the house and out.Strangers try to take them
out of your arms like a toy.They just dont understand
and are offended when you say "Sorry,No".
You have to handle them like a newborn baby and never
take it for granted that just because they arent puppys
now they are safe.Not!! A neighbors cat can carry them off
or kill them easily.You get totally aware of the sad possibilities.
But once you have a trained mindset they are pure joy!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Amandarose531 said:


> A good sturdy size 5-6 pounds is just as loveable and can be an actual PET rather than a delicate ornament to look at, not play with.


I totally agree!

We got told Louie was big for a chi but when we met him he was alot smaller than I thought he would be. 6.5lbs is not big at all and I can easily pick him up under one arm. I don't usually carry him though, he has legs so he walks!

My Louie is 6.5lbs (3kg) and he is a fairly small guy but perfectly built.
He charges around with other dogs and at first I worried about him but now it doesn't bother me (unless the dogs are huuge) because I know he is alot tougher than he looks and he just enjoys being a dog and loves the rough and tumble. 

He is a super cuddly boy to and always climbing into my lap and climbing up me to lick my face. Hes super affecionate.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

my new baby Atticus is expected to be around the 4 lb mark, possibly smaller (though i hope she isn't). 
i think the reason that i became her owner over all the many other prospective buyers is that i had a long talk with her breeder and i was the only one that had absolutely no intention of breeding her and that i've got experience with my rescue Stottie who is 4 1/2 lb. Stottie has long legs, so looks to be a bigger dog but he's quite delicate and has a few health problems. 
both the breeder and i were horrifed that anyone would want to breed from a tiny bitch just because of her rare colouring!

i want to add that Atticus' breeder also has an 18 month old bitch that weighs around the 3lb mark that she is keeping as a family pet. but she continually gets asked to sell her for breeding purposes. 
KUDOS to the breeder for sending these grubby money-minded idiots away with out ANY of her pups, let alone the tiny girl!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

You know I have to pop in here. So glad you are doing your research and getting advice before you get another baby. A lot of us on here, me included, get the pup then join the group and the realize we did not know as much as we thought we did. I did my research (at least I thought I did) There is soooo much to learn about these babies. That said. My Quigley (last weight 2.5 LBS) is 1 year old. We love him with all our heart and soul. He is such a special little fella!!! He is a prime example of poor breeding. He has had 2 very invasive surgeries to correct genetic defects. It has been very costly. I have also been told his life expectancy will be shorter then most dogs because of his genetics. 

He has such a sweet disposition and loves everyone. So people ask me all the time who his breeder is and where can they get one his size. I refuse to give his breeder out. I don't want anyone to go through mentally or medically what we have. Some friends can not understand why we continue to pay large amounts for his health care. It's simple, we made a commitment to him when we adopted him to keep him as well and safe as we possibly can. Thank the Lord we are in a position that we can do it for him. If we could not financially, we would do the very best we could for him within our means. 

He is a huge part of our family. He also takes constant supervision. Being so tiny we watch his every move (poor fella). We have to watch for hawks out side as well as dangers inside. If he falls of a couch or is dropped it could break a leg or kill him. If playing with a larger dog he can be hurt so easily. Some of my friends think I am over protective and tease me, they just don't always understand just how fragile he is. It's really like having a perpetual puppy. 

I guess what I am saying is. When you take on a tiny you really are never sure what is in their future. You have to hope for the best and be prepared for the worst.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> Looking at parents and using the Chihuahua Growth charts are not necessarily going to gauge size. Different size parents can throw differents sized Chihuahuas, this is why it is so important for you to use someone that has been breeding to better the breed for years and has established their lines and would know what their known bitches and studs will produce and even that can sometimes be off. These breeders have can eye their pups and give a pretty good guess and most like to keep them longer as to give a more accurate adult size. Also the growth charts are old and there is so much over breeding that they are not all that accurate these days. Most people on here will tell you that their dogs did not follow the charts at all.


To true, if size was genetic things thenhow come I have had a litter from a 6lb bitch mated to a 5.5lb dog and had a 6lb bitch but the next time she had pup which was only 3lb and the final litter the puppy will only be 2lb if she's lucky. I just think it's 'one of those things'
Small ones need to be looked after a lost more carefully and honestly won't live as long


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Tiny*



BambiHilton said:


> I'm just sick of people thinkin mine are crossed or saying I thought chihuhuas were smaller! And mine are 4.5 my oldest and about smaller for my 8month old one so dont no what their on about!
> 
> Paris Hilton often says tinkerbell was a 3poundd "teacup" which was fair enough as a pup but no she looks about same as my 4.5 one!I think its more down to falling in love this tiny one on holiday and and people comments about thinkin they were smaller thats made me want a tiny one!
> 
> I really want a girl who loves cuddles becuase my bruiser just doesnt like cuddles or dressing up or anything lol maybe becuase hes a boy.I think i will just look around no rush and find a healthy good quality girl and not go for a small one maybe about 3.5.4 just a little smaller than my other two but not too small!


Boys love to cuddle, too. My boy Chi was the sweetest, cuddliest little guy ever. I didn't dress him up, but I'm sure he would have liked it just fine. He loved attention and so does my boy Bichon. Looking around in no rush to find a healthy good quality girl is a great idea. Exactly how anyone should go about getting a puppy/dog. Maybe you can find an adult, or even a puppy, from a rescue group. I highly recommend getting a rescue. The rescue group that had my Lavender has several Chihuahuas. You know about the size of an adult and giving a needy dog a home sure makes you feel good!

By the way, Lavender has longer legs, so she's probably not a really well-bred Chi. Makes no difference, of course. She came to Tennessee from California.

Jeanette


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*tiny*



Dragonfly said:


> Well said. My first Chi ever is my 8 year old Shayley....I always thought Chis were a certain size but Shayley is a big Chi with short legs and longer body. She looks mixed to some people because she's not the "Taco Bell dog's twin". Every Chi is going to be different they come in all different looks! As long as Shayley is happy and healthy that's all I want! I love my little Chis even though they both are black, they look nothing a like when you really compare them.


Sadly, a popular breed gets over-bred and the standard goes out the window. After the Bichon, J.R., won at Westminster in 2001, many people started breeding Bichons. A couple of years later, the rescue groups and shelters were flooded with Bichons that were all kinds of sizes, from 8 pounds to 20+. I know a few 30-pound Bichons. My Cosmo weighs 13 pounds. Chihuahuas are very popular, so lots of people breed them. They come in many colors and long and short coats. They are very desirable. I had one about 4 pounds and one 16 pounds. Kozanna weighed 6 pounds and Lavender weighs 5.5 pounds. That's a lot of difference. I don't want one smaller than Lavender. She's a featherweight! When I first got her, whenever I picked her up, I almost tossed her up into the air because I was used to picking up 13-pound dogs. ) Lavender is very dainty and delicate looking. Her legs are very slim and look frail and her feet are very small. She is slender and hardly makes a shadow sideways. I can't imagine her at half her weight. Of course I would love a tiny one, but would not go looking for one. The smaller the animal, the harder it is to treat it when something goes wrong or it gets sick or injured. They are so easy to love with all your heart and it hurts so much when something goes wrong. I'd go for a healthy one first and foremost!

Jeanette


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Y'know it's funny, when I was doing my chi homework, before I rescued Tango, I knew the AKC weight standard to be no more than 6 pounds. I knew they were the smallest dogs in the world. I knew they were being bred indiscriminately (what dog isn't?) and that a rescue chi may well veer way far from the breed standard in all respects including weight. I actually went looking for 6 pound animals, at the pound, from friends, even checking out cats and rabbits and one friend's HUGE guinea pig lol! to get a better idea of what that weight meant, knowing that even though I've owned dogs all my life, I'd never owned one that small so I didn't have much of a frame of reference. 

Even with my lifelong dog-savvy, and my research on chihuahuas, it never occurred to me to check things like weight charts after I rescued Tango, to see what weight he would end up. I just assumed he'd hit at least the 6 pound mark. After all, he was only 7 months when I got him, still a "teen" and I was restoring his health making it possible for him to gain weight. Boy, was *I* naive! Because he was so ill when I rescued him, I assumed his lack of weight gain after his initial spurt (superior food plus infections under control helped his appetite enormously ) was medical in origin, and worried that he had some underlying condition that we hadn't caught. It was one of the Vet techs at my Vet's office, who owns 6 chis herself, who told me about the chi weight chart (I wasn't a member here yet) and suggested that Tango was just going to be on the smaller side given that he was a year old at that point, and still barely 3 pounds. That was a HUGE wake-up call, lemme tell you! I wasn't going to have at least a 6 pound dog? I was going to be "stuck with" a dog that I could fit in my purse! No! Not me, I'm not a "designer dog" person, that is so not ME!!! :foxes15:

Needless to say I got over it, and was MUCH more educated when I rescued Jazz, though secretly relieved that she was going to be at least a BIT bigger than her brother!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Amen to that! You have to watch them like a hawk
> insde the house and out.Strangers try to take them
> out of your arms like a toy.They just dont understand
> and are offended when you say "Sorry,No".
> ...


I agree that I watch my chis like a hawk outside..only because the birds of prey around here could carry Willow off at any moment..but honestly they could carry off Sassie or Aries as well. The local bunny population is way bigger than my chis. Having said that, I don't treat Willow like she's a fragile little doll. She would go crazy if I did. We live on a farm and she lives the life of a farm dog. She rides the 4 wheeler with me, goes and hauls hay with me, rides around in the tractor with me. She loves it all. The only thing I can't let her do is run around the livestock. And if we are out in public and folks want to see/love on her, I just hand her over like it's no big deal. I don't allow her to be nervous or scared when it comes to meeting new people which makes a very outgoing and loving dog.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to clarify something in my post about size genetics. When I say size is genetic, I mean exactly what Jeshan is saying. You can take 2 average sized parents 5 to 6 lbs., and have 4 pups, and only one end up parents size. You may end up with 2 that are bigger, and 1 that is a bit smaller. Even in lines that are well known, this happens all the time. And anyone that tells you that they are breeding a 3 lb. female is not being honest. That is a strong statement, but it’s true. It drives me nuts to read things like that. For one reason. So many people lurk on these boards for info. They come across stuff like that, and if everyone else is doing it, why can’t they! It will kill her! Plain and simple. So yes, it’s upsetting that so many breeders say that. People want to trust breeders. So if they can do it, so can anyone else, right? The more factual info. out there, the better prepared new owners, and potential breeders are. If more people can see just how tiny a 5 lb. Chi is, it would stop some of this teacup madness! Because quite frankly, all of these “teacups” that are being sold are 4 lb. adults! And yes, they are very tiny! People have this misconception that a 4 lb. Chi is an “average” sized Chi. I promise you, they are not! Anything under 4 lbs., and you need to be prepared for a lot of stress. Not necessarily “bad” stress, but a Chi that size will require your constant supervision. If you are wanting a smaller one, without as much worry, go for 4 to 4.5 lbs. You will not be disappointed in that size. A Chi that size will wear XXS clothing, will fit in a regular sized purse (not an oversized bag). Just a dot! They are tiny! And please, never base your whole mindset on getting a Chi around it’s size. Wanting a smaller Chi is not a bad thing, but there are other things that are more important. No one wants a 3 lb. dog that stays ill all the time. Not only is that heartbreaking, it’s very costly! Find a reputable breeder no matter what your preferences are. 

PS~ The size/weight of your dog, or gender, has nothing to do with he/she being more cuddly like.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy weighs 2.8 pounds. She is a feisty little diva. As many know, she was run over by a car and never taken to a vet by her former owners so she gets around mostly on three legs. I never even thought about getting a dog this small, but when she came up for adoption at the pound, I went and adopted her. She was only going to be offered for adoption for a few days before being pts. They didn't think anyone would want her. That said, she runs around with the pack with no problems and holds her own. The only thing that is different for her is that she sleeps in a crate by my bed rather than in it for her protection. She is healthy and hardy. She was bred before I got her, too, the former owners told the pound that if she got better, they wanted her back because they made good money off her puppies.  She will sometimes join in the playing, but if it is too rough, she will hop in a bed, out of the way. She is really good at getting out of the way of people and other dogs. She never tries to get on the couch so I don't worry about her falling off. She runs around the backyard and enjoys life so much. She is a survivor.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I skimmed most of this thread but there are some good valid points. I do get what you are saying I meet A LOT of people with chihuahuas and the #1 question I get asked is *HOW MUCH DO THEY WEIGH?* when I say 5lbs, 7 lbs, 6 lbs THEY _IMMEDIATELY_ reply
*
OHHH SO yours AREN'T "teacup"*

all 3 are super tiny in my opinion even NInja who is just over 7lbs right now (on another diet) I can still carry him around, dress him up, cuddle him etc. 

From being on this site and hearing all the complications that come with smaller pups under 5lbs it has steered me away from going for a smaller one next time we adopt. 

I think getting a regular sized chi will fit in better with our pack also because then they will all be around the same size lower risk of injury etc. I wouldn't want to have to monitor them playing or have to make sure the other chi's play softly because the new chi is so much smaller and worry about broken bones, bumping head etc etc


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

The problem with this thread is that it is almost in a backhanded way, making the tiny chihuahua even more desirable. It's almost like a dare that only really responsible people who can really take care of the tiny ones can have them. That, in turn makes the demand even higher. Of course, celebrities walking around with them like accessories doesn't help. I saw an ad today for micro pocket teeny teacups. LOL The breeder did put the weights as of whatever week they were and the one that jumped out at me was "Super tiny girl 2.8 pounds at 5 months" While that is small, it's not super tiny. Princess Peach, at 5 months was about 2.5 and up to 3 even at 5 1/2. She's little but not super tiny and she will still grow some more. Then there are the pictures of chis that are no way 3 pounds (more like 7). Anyway, I'm rambling. The fact is, there is nothing wrong with wanting a small or tiny dog. The only thing that I think this thread is really saying is that if you are going to go that route, make sure it's a good breeder and that you have insurance and/or a lot of funds that you might need to take care of such a tiny pup. I still worry about stepping on Peach, but per my breeder, she told both me and a friend who bought one from her to teach them young to get out of your way. All my dogs have always gotten out of my way, but when my husband goes into the kitchen on the wood floors, Peach latches onto his sock and loves getting dragged by him walking. LOL


----------

